
Electric vehicles emit more CO2 than diesel vehicles - amadeuspzs
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/nov/25/are-electric-vehicles-really-so-climate-friendly
======
holstvoogd
I took a quick glance at the quoted research, none of which has been peer
reviewed as far as I can tell, and the reduction of emissions during use of an
EV is offset by the production which apparently uses more energy for EVs.

This offset is compensated for in about 100.000 km in a EU context. A bit more
than 200.000 km 'in the context of Germany’s energy mix'.

> Even the most gifted engineers will not be able to build internal combustion
> engines (ICEs) that meet the EU’s prescribed standards (unless they force
> their customers into soapbox cars).

Remarks like that make think the author is not entirely unbiased either. All
in all, this reads like an op-ed paid for by an industry with a lot of vested
interests in oil & coal.

